
Book on Domain-Specific Languages by Martin Fowler - admp
http://www.infoq.com/articles/book_fowler_dsl
======
ghc
I bought and read this some time ago.

If anyone is interested in the book, I would warn that if you're well versed
in language design on an academic level there is nothing new for you here. The
book is very focused on "patterns of DSLs", which is nice for a novice, but
experienced hackers won't need the in depth treatments of topics like what is
an Embedded DSL vs. an interpreted DSL.

